# The Big Bang Theory - Howard's Lab



## Charles Spencer (Mar 7, 2017)

I also saw him with an import x-y vise on his table but couldn't find a picture.







Looks like a Grizzly mini lathe and drill press.  He also has a pedestal grinder shown.


----------



## Bill W. (Mar 7, 2017)

Charles,
My wife and I started watching BBT a couple months ago and now watch 2-3 episodes a day. ( they're rebroadcast on 3-4 different channels daily)
Catch them on the dvr and watch at our leisure.  IMHO... the best comedy on  tv right now.   Bill W.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Mar 7, 2017)

Bill W. said:


> My wife and I started watching BBT a couple months ago and now watch 2-3 episodes a day. ( they're rebroadcast on 3-4 different channels daily)



I actually just started watching them in syndication about a month ago.  But the timeline jumped around too much between stations.  Then I found the first 9 seasons on bluray for $53:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B018SBS856/

So now I have a much better idea as to what is happening.


----------



## Bill W. (Mar 8, 2017)

Charles Spencer said:


> I actually just started watching them in syndication about a month ago.  But the timeline jumped around too much between stations.  Then I found the first 9 seasons on bluray for $53:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B018SBS856/
> 
> So now I have a much better idea as to what is happening.


Charles...
Thanks for the tip... we're gonna order that and start from the beginning.  Just read an article about the insane amount of $$$ it costs CBS per episode for total production costs..... 50 mil per show.  We always liked Seinfeld and this is kind of a replacement.  Thanks again for the heads up... Bill W.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 13, 2017)

Me and my wife never miss the show, about the only tv I watch.
 Guess I like it because I know a few people that are about genesis , but could'nt pour pee out of a boot.
Thanks scruffy ron


----------

